# human Growth Hormone



## chinadoll2u (Sep 19, 2011)

Does anyone know of a legitamite source of obtaiming hgh that is reasonable in cost?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*chinadoll2u* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## cg89 (Sep 19, 2011)

welcome..use your head take a look around I'm sure it won't be hard.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Sep 19, 2011)

That was a forward introduction.... welcome to the forum.  FYI,  Keep these types of questions to the anabolic section of the forum.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM check out some of the sponsors.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 20, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Hench (Sep 20, 2011)

Check out RawsnMore


----------



## swollen (Sep 20, 2011)

Like the others said, check out the sponser section...

And welcome to IM!


----------



## brazey (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## dtrizzle (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello


----------



## murf23 (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------

